# Advantage 2



## Sweetie (Aug 26, 2013)

OK all, I have a warning about advantage 2. I gave Sweetie and Pudden their first dosages of Advantage 2 a month ago and they were fine, no reactions to it at all. Last night, around 8pm I put this months dosage on them. They both had a reaction to the Advantage 2, both of them have bald spots on their neck where I applied it. 

Advantage 2 is safe for rabbits, just make sure you get the kitten dosage, because advantage 2 is for dogs as well and I looked up both. You are not supposed to use the one for dogs on cats.

So if you use advantage 2 on your rabbits, make sure it is the kitten dosage and they don't have a reaction to it. 

If they have a reaction to it, keep an eye on them to make sure it doesn't get worse. If it does get worse, take your rabbits to the vet.


Sent from my XT907 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## akane (Aug 26, 2013)

The ingredients for dogs and cats are the same and the percentages for same size dogs and cats are the same as well. http://www.1800petmeds.com/Advantage+II+-prod10433.html?AFFID=GG&ID=512934968

The only difference is the dosage so you'd have to measure it properly if you were using a dog size tube for a cat.


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 26, 2013)

The rabbit dosage is .4 for the advantage. I have put that dosage on both my rabbits both times, the second time is when they had a reaction to it.

Sent from my XT907 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 26, 2013)

There isn't a difference between the dog and the cat one. The only difference is the concentration, so the dosage would have to be different.


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 26, 2013)

Cats and dogs do not weigh the same. So there is a difference. You may be right about the concentration of the dosage. But I am warning people about a possible reaction in rabbits with Advantage 2, because my rabbits had a reaction to it last night. They are okay and still with me.

Sent from my XT907 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## akane (Aug 26, 2013)

All those topical meds and the avermectins (ivermectin, revolution) have a risk of hairloss with revolution being the highest risk. It's made some cats completely bald. The only one I won't touch for any animal is advantix with moxidectin. People have had trouble with the dosage being accurate enough for miniature ponies and causing death. There's no way I trust the dosage for smaller animals. Generally we use revolution since a lot of pests have become resistant to advantage or frontline and revolution doubles as a dewormer.


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree. But I didn't know about the hair loss side effect.

Sent from my XT907 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------

